# Saray (palace)



## Tyson786

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to ask you all something! 

I wanted to know if the word Saray (palace) is still used in modern day Turkish or it's too formal?

Thanks


----------



## CHovek

Common word.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Yes, it is used in modern day Turkish and and it is not too formal.


----------



## Tyson786

CHovek said:


> Common word.



Thank you


----------



## Tyson786

_Ozgur_ said:


> Yes, it is used in modern day Turkish and and it is not too formal.



Thank you


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Mr. Tyson786, i feel the necessity to say that you are a Great person with appreciation.

Thank You Sir


----------



## Tyson786

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Mr. Tyson786, i feel the necessity to say that you are a Great person with appreciation.
> 
> Thank You Sir



Thank you so much  
Your words are too kind and I hope I can live up to it


----------

